# Build of kdemultimedia-4.3.5_1 fails



## Erratus (Apr 7, 2010)

One more kde4 failure on 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64


```
[ 54%] Building CXX object juk/CMakeFiles/juk.dir/ktrm.o                                                                                                     
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:47:27: error: tunepimp/tp_c.h: No such file or directory                          
[ 54%] Building CXX object kmix/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kmixctrl.dir/mixer_backend.o                                                                              
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: variable or field 'TRMNotifyCallback' declared void                    
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: 'tunepimp_t' was not declared in this scope                            
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'                              
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: 'TPCallbackEnum' was not declared in this scope                        
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:62: error: expected primary-expression before 'int'                               
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:132: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'tunepimp_t' with no type              
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:132: error: expected ';' before '&' token                                         
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:137: error: expected `;' before 'protected'                                       
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:214: error: 'tunepimp_t' does not name a type                                     
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp: In member function 'int KTRMRequestHandler::startLookup(KTRMLookup*)':           
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:90: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope                                
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:90: error: 'tp_AddFile' was not declared in this scope                            
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:96: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:96: error: 'tp_IdentifyAgain' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp: In member function 'void KTRMRequestHandler::endLookup(KTRMLookup*)':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:104: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:104: error: 'tp_GetTrack' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:104: error: 'tp_ReleaseTrack' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:105: error: 'tp_Remove' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp: In constructor 'KTRMRequestHandler::KTRMRequestHandler()':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:140: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:140: error: 'tp_New' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:143: error: 'tp_SetTRMCollisionThreshold' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:144: error: 'tp_SetAutoFileLookup' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:146: error: 'tp_SetAutoSaveThreshold' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:147: error: 'tp_SetMoveFiles' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:148: error: 'tp_SetRenameFiles' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:152: error: 'tp_SetUseUTF8' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:154: error: 'TRMNotifyCallback' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:154: error: 'tp_SetNotifyCallback' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:200: error: 'tp_SetProxy' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp: In destructor 'KTRMRequestHandler::~KTRMRequestHandler()':
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:210: error: 'm_pimp' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:210: error: 'tp_Delete' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp: At global scope:
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: variable or field 'TRMNotifyCallback' declared void
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: 'tunepimp_t' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: 'TPCallbackEnum' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4/work/kdemultimedia-4.3.5/juk/ktrm.cpp:333: error: expected primary-expression before 'int'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
[ 54%] Building CXX object kmix/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kmixctrl.dir/kmixdevicemanager.o
[ 54%] Building CXX object kmix/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kmixctrl.dir/guiprofile.o
[ 55%] Building CXX object kmix/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kmixctrl.dir/mixer.o
[ 55%] Building CXX object kmix/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kmixctrl.dir/kmixadaptor.o
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdeinit4_kmixctrl.so
[ 56%] Built target kdeinit_kmixctrl
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia4.

===>>> make failed for multimedia/kdemultimedia4
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## lyuts (Apr 7, 2010)

I got the same problem. Use packages.


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 7, 2010)

Reinstalling tunepimp related ports(those which are already installed) should fix that issue.


----------



## Erratus (Apr 8, 2010)

Confirm. Problem solved. Danke!


----------



## danutzit (May 1, 2010)

Hi All, i have the same error like erratus, i think bschmidt referes to reinstall libtunepimp ??
thanks


----------



## danutzit (May 1, 2010)

Thanks again bschmidt, i reinstall libtunepimp and all updates built correctly


----------

